# What a difference a bike makes



## vernon (10 Nov 2008)

I've recently built an Audax/fast tourer around a Dave Yates frame. I rode it in anger for the first time on Sunday when I rode a DIY 100km Audax between Wetherby and York and back via Selby.

The weather wasn't very pleasant with quite strong winds from an 'againsterly' direction. To my surprise I found pedalling into the wind less of a chore than ever before and on the rare occasions that the wind was at 90 degrees to my forward motion I could sustain 25mph on the flat with very few problems.

I went over disatnce by 15km yet still finished within the 15km/hr time limit for 100km and I felt fresh after the ride. I've very impressed with the quality of ride and I'm looking forwards to some 200km rides in the spring. Meanwhile I aim to re-establish my 100km Audax per weekend routine until there's more daylight.


----------



## ASC1951 (11 Nov 2008)

vernon said:


> I could sustain 25mph on the flat with very few problems.


Some of your weekend runs are on the same routes as mine, vernon, so I shall look out for you on the Dave Yates. 

You might be a little blurred. I happily average more than 15 *k*ph, but sustaining 25*m*ph is well beyond me nowadays.


----------



## vernon (11 Nov 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Some of your weekend runs are on the same routes as mine, vernon, so I shall look out for you on the Dave Yates.
> 
> You might be a little blurred. I happily average more than 15 *k*ph, but sustaining 25*m*ph is well beyond me nowadays.



I've just got a new batch of Brevet cards for the Eastern Peaks and Plains Mesh so a lot of my riding over the next couple of months will embrace Easingwold, Wetherby, York, Pocklington, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Stamford Bridge and Harrogate with the odd excursion up to Darlington.

The Dave Yates is hard to miss because of its fluourescent orange paint work.
I'm difficult to miss because I'm a mobile solar eclipse 

I slow to a pootle at the first sniff of a hill though I found that having a road chain set at the front instead of an MTB chain set has not been that much of addaitional strain on my meager hill climbing abilities.


----------



## GrahamG (12 Nov 2008)

Sounds like you've found the perfect fit/set-up in a quality frame - can't go wrong!


----------

